# I am fairly new with Ironmag



## HtownN00b (Apr 11, 2012)

but have been utilizing it as much as possible.
I am currently training harder than ever and loving every minute of it..check out my profile or PM me


-Htownn00b/K


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2012)

HtownN00b, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Kimi (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome IM! Alot of knowledgeable people on here to help you out with your questions.


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 12, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HtownN00b (Apr 12, 2012)

QUOTE=Prince;2781228]HtownN00b, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! [/QUOTE]


Kimi said:


> Hello!!





returnofthdragon said:


> Welcome to IM!





HardcoreTraining said:


> Welcome IM! Alot of knowledgeable people on here to help you out with your questions.





69grunt said:


> Yo!!!





brazey said:


> Welcome...





OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome



^^ thanks everybody..I have a little bit of stuff on my profile but I wasn’t keeping up with logging every day or even week just because I am fairly new to this forum..but hey if you guys want to check out my stats let me know and ill post..currently in week 5 of 400mg Nandrolone EW 600mg Test-e EW and I did a Prop kickstart for the first 4 weeks (100mgeod)

I have actually gained 14 lbs solid this cycle and I am not really even halfway done..thanks for all the welcome’s 
Htownn00b/K


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------

